# DW788 Light



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I read somewhere that the light from DeWalt had a 25 watt incadescent bulb and that it made a LOT of heat and that the light didn't stay in place.
They were right about the heat, never imagined that a 25 watt bulb could get so hot. The other problen is that the socket is a medium base (E17) and there are NO LED bulbs (that I could find) with the E17 base.
So since I already had the light and was poised to buy a DW788 I figured I had better figure something out. Here is what I came up with - please bear in mind that I didn't once consider cost, I was intent on getting an led for the lamp.
searching thru Amazon I found this
Toplimit 4 pack Intermediate base E17 TO E12 Candelabra Light Bulb Lamp Socket Adapter $7.57
but before I bought it I looked for LED's that I thought would make enough light and this Is what I came up with on Amazon.
E12 LED Bulbs, 12W LED Candelabra Bulb 100 Watt Equivalent, 1200lm, Decorative Candle Base E12 Corn Non-Dimmable LED Chandelier Bulbs, Cool White 6000K LED Lamp, Pack of 3 $14.59

It was a simple fix, just screw in the adapter and then a bulb into that. I already knew the adaption would be too long for the shade on the DeWalt lamp so my tempory fix was a slice of plastic out of a chip dip container and I painted the inside a silver chrome out of a rattle can.

It may seem somewhat exorbitant for just a simple light but I'm betting scroller know the importance of adequate light.

So bottom line, maybe I spent too much for a simple fix but I have 3 spare adapters and 2 LED's just waiting for someone else to get tired of the heat from their DeWalt scroll light.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

How small is the light that you couldn't find a led lamps? Ceiling fan lamps a fairly small an medium base, and 60 watt equivalent. Home Depot sells them in 2700 k and 4000 or 5000 k.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Hold on to those spare adapters & bulbs, they'll come in handy in another application.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> How small is the light that you couldn t find a led lamps? Ceiling fan lamps a fairly small an medium base, and 60 watt equivalent. Home Depot sells them in 2700 k and 4000 or 5000 k.
> 
> - ibewjon


The base us an E17 base - a medium size base. Standard bulb bases are too big and candelabra are too small. I think I found a couple E17 LEDs but the cost made them prohibitive and I prefer 5000K LEDs


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

E 17 is an intermediate base, E 26 is a medium base lamp. So you need an intermediate, which I agree, is hard to find. I am looking for an intermediate base dimmable tubular led lamp for a range hood. I can only find non dimmable so far, but I am still searching.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> E 17 is an intermediate base, E 26 is a medium base lamp. So you need an intermediate, which I agree, is hard to find. I am looking for an intermediate base dimmable tubular led lamp for a range hood. I can only find non dimmable so far, but I am still searching.
> 
> - ibewjon


That's why I just went with a candelabra adapter, plenty of choices regarding LEDs


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, the candle shaped lamp will not fit, too fat. I may find a slimmer lamp, still looking.


----------



## MJR (Apr 7, 2017)

Art takes time, Time is Money LOL


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> Art takes time, Time is Money LOL
> 
> - MJR


That's probably true in Jersey but here in Ohio ? - I'm not so sure lol

btw - how'd it go yesterday ?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

There are E17 LED bulbs on Amazon.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> There are E17 LED bulbs on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the bulb and the adapter in my initial post


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> I had the bulb and the adapter in my initial post
> 
> - recycle1943


I saw the adapters in your post and you mentioned a bulb with an *E12 base (Candelabra)* , and went by your description that you said "there are NO LED bulbs (that I could find) with the E17 base."
.
What I posted is E17 base no adapter needed.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> I had the bulb and the adapter in my initial post
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> ...


My apologies, I should have followed that with a dimension or two. Any bulb I found with an E17 base was bigger than I wanted to deal with. The adapter and bulb I selected seemed (to me) to be the answer and thus far it is working very well. As well a globe type led of the size of the S9068 would have hindered adapting a shade for it.


----------

